
Automatic UV Mapping Using Harmonic Mapping: A Tutorial and Introduction - erkaman
https://erkaman.github.io/posts/harmonic_map.html
======
erkaman
Hello, I'm the author. Some weeks ago, I posted here a reference
implementation of automatic UV-mapping with harmonic
mapping([https://github.com/Erkaman/auto_uv_map](https://github.com/Erkaman/auto_uv_map)).
I promised that I would write an article that explains the mathematics of the
source code, and here it is.

I wanted to write this article because all the existing literature on this
topic is pretty difficult, and I wanted to see if I could solve that issue by
writing my own article about it. But as I was writing it, I discovered that
this stuff is pretty damn hard to explain, and it made me sort of understand
why all the existing literature is hard to read.

But my hope is that this article at least succeeds in explaining the intuition
behind the technique. If there's anything that is not clear in the article,
please ask here, and I will attempt to explain.

